# Cfat test



## Mcbeef01 (2 May 2021)

Hey everyone, I am applying soon and concerned about math on the cfat. I am going through grade 11 curriculum as I have been out of school a long time. I'm applying for NCM as a structures technician. Anyone have the percentile I would need to be in to pass ? 

Thanks alot


----------



## da1root (1 Jun 2021)

Hello Mcbeef01,

The percentile required is contained on the CFAT test sheet which is a Protected B document which means it cannot be posted on this forum.


----------



## tooniepuck12 (15 Jun 2021)

How many times can you do cfat?

I already did my CFAT twice and apparently got an ok score but I want to redo it next year for ROTP. I want to know for my next application, will I get 3 tries again or is it only 3 tries your whole life?


----------



## sarahsmom (16 Jun 2021)

tooniepuck12 said:


> How many times can you do cfat?
> 
> I already did my CFAT twice and apparently got an ok score but I want to redo it next year for ROTP. I want to know for my next application, will I get 3 tries again or is it only 3 tries your whole life?


You only get 3 tries. period. Full Stop. And only your most recent score counts, so if the new score is lower than the previous one, that's the one that counts. So make sure you study for your next try.


----------



## tooniepuck12 (16 Jun 2021)

sarahsmom said:


> You only get 3 tries. period. Full Stop. And only your most recent score counts, so if the new score is lower than the previous one, that's the one that counts. So make sure you study for your next try.


Thank you for the clarification!

With that being said is it a good idea to rewrite the CFAT for a 3rd time?

I plan on joining the CAF either via ROTP or DEO but I just made the cut for officer. I have already written my CFAT 2 times and was told that due to my CFAT I was not competitive enough but my interview was really good for ROTP. How important is the CFAT for DEO (is it only important to pass the cutoff or is the score really important) because I do know it is really important for ROTP since you are going against many others. What should I do to increase my chance in any enlistment program? Should I do the CFAT for a 3rd time?


----------



## sarahsmom (17 Jun 2021)

> With that being said is it a good idea to rewrite the CFAT for a 3rd time?


That is something only you can decide, but you need to consider:
-Is your CFAT score high enough for your desired trade? 
-is there a chance that by rewriting the CFAT you drop below the cutoff for your trade?
-is the part you need to improve on something for which you can study? Vocabulary and math can be practiced, but spatial, for most people, is just something you get.


----------



## steamboatwilly (15 Jul 2021)

For anyone looking at this thread who is going to be writing their CFAT soon - I recently did mine and used the "CFAT Trainer" app (costs around $14), as well as "Khan Academy", which has a great YouTube as well as app, to prepare. I was never particularly great at math, but taking the time to study really did help out a lot and I was able to do fairly well on all sections of the test. The new practice test they send you is also a good way to gage how you'll do on the test. Hope this helps!


----------



## RoyalPity88 (19 Dec 2021)

When you do the CFAT will they tell you what you scored? Or just tell you that you scored high enough for the trade you selected? Does anyone know how that all works?  Thank you!


----------



## steamboatwilly (19 Dec 2021)

RoyalPity88 said:


> When you do the CFAT will they tell you what you scored? Or just tell you that you scored high enough for the trade you selected? Does anyone know how that all works?  Thank you!


They don't tell you the score, just whether or not you qualified for the trades you applied for - they also give you a list of all the other trades you qualified for. I'm unsure how much the personality portion of the test is involved in those choices though.


----------

